
Effects of battery manufacturing on EV life-cycle GHG emissions [pdf] - jerome-jh
https://theicct.org/sites/default/files/publications/EV-life-cycle-GHG_ICCT-Briefing_09022018_vF.pdf
======
jerome-jh
Linking PDF because summary is a bit too optimistic IMO. Key takeaways:

Estimates of GHG emissions when manufacturing LiIon batteries varies ten
folds.

An EV may have emitted less GHG than an ICEV after 150000km, although that
strongly depends on the above estimate and the electricity mix where the car
is driven.

